# belt adjustment



## oldsargechas (Apr 1, 2016)

how do you adjust or tighten mower drive belt on a JD 166 46 in. deck?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

http://www.tractorforum.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=221073

See if this covers your mower


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello FredM, I cannot open your link. I also tried to cut & paste. That didn't work either. Please check it.
__________________________________________________

oldsargechas, 1) Your belt may be stretched, 2) Your idler tensioning spring may be weakened, 3) Your engagement rod may need adjustment.
__________________________________________________
I found the following post written by *poorpilgrim*:

"There is a bracket on the lower end of the engagement rod that vibrates until the hole is egg shaped. I was advised that a second nut on the upper end of the engagement rod would mitigate this issue, but when adjusted right there isn't room for a second nut on top. The egg shaped hole creates considerable slack. My adjustment rods are fully extended. Also there is a spring(s) that is associated with the engagement rod and adjustment can be made to the front of the deck by twisting the nut between the front tires."


----------



## oldsargechas (Apr 1, 2016)

i'll try it see what happens thanks


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

That reply by poorpilgrim is basically what the address was supposed to show you

if you tighten the front nut on the leveler link, you will induce slack in the belt, the deck has to move rear wards to tighten the belt, you should be able to get around the rod adjuster somehow, how about adjusting the belt with the rod and then Loctite the nuts, if you cant get any adjustment, then maybe the deck belt has stretched, if the belt is still in good shape, I would be trying to get adjustment somehow, even going as far as cutting the adjuster rod and adding one to two inches in the length, you may not want to do that and is only a suggestion, a damn sight cheaper than a new belt.


----------



## oldsargechas (Apr 1, 2016)

new belt last year was 48$


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

oldsargechas said:


> new belt last year was 48$


Yeh!!, that is the belt price in the States, not quite double that here in Oz mate!!.


----------

